# Bloody egg!!



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Should I be worried if one of my polish bantams eggs had blood on the outside of the shell?? She seems ok, scratching, eating, Kung fooing my rooster... Being the normal little ninja she is??? Just wondering if there is a reason?


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Often there is a small smear of blood when the pullet start to lay .


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks oakwood, Although this Bantam is now about 1 year old. Good to know nothing to worry about.


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

It happens from time to time Nothing to worry about. I got a good chuckle out of the image of her kung fooing the rooster though! LOL


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Muranofarms, it is a funny sight to watch my little kungfoo ninja chicken, putting my RIR rooster in his place. Lol


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It is normal and the reason I break my eggs in a different bowl and not into the recipe.


----------

